# Carpeting over concrete basement floor



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Plywood on concrete is a bad, bad idea. Kangaback carpet will work fine directly on the concrete.


----------



## nhoj (Jan 15, 2011)

I would never put carpeting down in the basement again,

Had it and if your basement gets wet you have a miss and will get new carpet. 

There are other bigger reasons for not putting carpet in the basement. 

Yes it looks nice, but go to cleaning it you will get it wet, again not so good.

There has to be a better flooring to put in the basement.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I have installed carpet in basements for 40 years. Rarely see a problem with it. There is no floor covering that moisture will not affect. It will even cause the grout to mold on ceramic tile.


----------



## nhoj (Jan 15, 2011)

rusty baker said:


> I have installed carpet in basements for 40 years. Rarely see a problem with it. There is no floor covering that moisture will not affect. It will even cause the grout to mold on ceramic tile.


What type of pad do you use?


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

nhoj said:


> What type of pad do you use?


1/2" 8# Rebond.


----------



## JetSwet (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't see a issue with carpet in a basement i wouldnt do a fairly expensive carpet down, hard wood floor I wouldn't but engineered hard wood maybe.

Sent from my iPhone 4 ios5


----------



## nhoj (Jan 15, 2011)

What do you feel about the flooring from *Lumber Liquidators, would you put their flooring in the basement and what kind? *


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Best experience I've had was using a carpet with a padding built onto it.
Very inexpensive, very low pile... about half a notch above indoor/oudoor in quality.

When I needed to replace it (tenant and sewer backup story omitted)...
I learned it was made for mobile homes and no longer available.


----------



## Creteexpert (Apr 23, 2010)

*Carpeting on basement floor*

I would test the concrete for moisture before installing carpet. A very simple test is: tape down a 2' square piece of poly to the concrete, seal all 4 edges with duct tape and leave the poly in place for 24 hrs. After 24 hrs remove the poly from the concrete, if the concrete and/or the poly has moisture on it or the concrete is darker, then you have moisture vapor escaping up through the concrete. This could cause the carpet to smell like mildew and maybe a mold problem eventually.

If you do have moisture vapor transmission, there are companies that sell moisture blockers that roll on similar to sealers. The moisture blocker absorbs into the concrete filling the capillaries (pores) and blocks moisture vapor from the sub-grade from rising up through the concrete. We use these when we apply epoxy paint in basements and garages.

Companies that sell moisture vapor blockers: Aquron, ASTC Polymers, Chem-crete. You can google them for more information.

Have you ever thought of staining the concrete and just using throw-rugs?


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

That is not really an accurate way to test for moisture.


----------



## JetSwet (Jan 21, 2012)

There is always going to be some sort of moisture that comes up even if you don't see it or feel it it's always there.

Sent from my iPhone 4 ios5


----------



## nhoj (Jan 15, 2011)

rusty baker said:


> That is not really an accurate way to test for moisture.[/quote
> 
> What is the right way to check the moisture?


----------



## Creteexpert (Apr 23, 2010)

Rusty, you're right it isn't the most accurate way but is simple and does give you an idea if moisture is there. A more accurate way to test for moisture is to do a calcium chloride test or relative humidity test.

Like I said we always use moisture vapor blockers, they're about .25 cents per sq. ft. to install and block up to 8lbs per 1000sf/24hrs.


----------



## somecallmemike (Dec 26, 2011)

Creteexpert said:


> I would test the concrete for moisture before installing carpet. A very simple test is: tape down a 2' square piece of poly to the concrete, seal all 4 edges with duct tape and leave the poly in place for 24 hrs. After 24 hrs remove the poly from the concrete, if the concrete and/or the poly has moisture on it or the concrete is darker, then you have moisture vapor escaping up through the concrete. This could cause the carpet to smell like mildew and maybe a mold problem eventually.
> 
> If you do have moisture vapor transmission, there are companies that sell moisture blockers that roll on similar to sealers. The moisture blocker absorbs into the concrete filling the capillaries (pores) and blocks moisture vapor from the sub-grade from rising up through the concrete. We use these when we apply epoxy paint in basements and garages.
> 
> ...


Very interesting, I will try that method for testing moisture. I have read that putting down a layer of poly directly on the floor between the pad and the concrete is an effective vapor barrier. Is this true?


----------

